# Alpha V



## hydrotonics (Mar 10, 2011)

So i've been looking around and i've heard a lot of good things about the Alpha V Cube.
My average with beginners method is about 1:14, but i am going to start learning the Fridrich Method. Would you guys recommend this cube? And if so where is the best place online to buy it?


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 10, 2011)

It's one of the top 3 cubes on the market if you do a memory mod


----------



## Meisen (Mar 10, 2011)

hydrotonics said:


> So i've been looking around and i've heard a lot of good things about the Alpha V Cube.
> My average with beginners method is about 1:14, but i am going to start learning the Fridrich Method. Would you guys recommend this cube? And if so where is the best place online to buy it?


Yes i would recommend the Alpha-V, it's my main cube and has been so for about 1.5 years now.
Lightake.com is cheep, and have free shipping, but it takes a while for the cube to arrive.
Black: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25261
White: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25262



gundamslicer said:


> It's one of the top 3 cubes on the market if you do a memory mod



What would in your opinion be the two other cubes? Im guessing GuHong for one of them, and maybe F-II for the second?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2011)

A lot of people would reccomend the GuHong over the AV. But not me personally, for some reason i just really don't like the GuHong. If i were you, would look into reviews for all of the top cubes and then make your decision. Although you really can't go too wrong with any of them.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 10, 2011)

I recommend GuHong. My Alpha V explodes every now and then. My GuHong never pops and it faster and reverse corner cuts.


----------



## maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

i agree that A5 is a good cube, after the corner mod. if you are willing to invest time to round the inside edges of the corners with a craft knife/sandpaper, the A5 becomes a really nice cube. it is fast, it is accurate, and its fairly forgiving. honestly, i would recommend the guhong, but none the less, A5 is still a good cube.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the Av get it from puzzleaddiction http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/puzzles/twisty/3x3x3.html They have free shipping.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 10, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I recommend GuHong. My Alpha V explodes every now and then. My GuHong never pops and it faster and reverse corner cuts.


 
My A-V would explode every solve =/... I love my FII


----------



## theace (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't really have an Alpha - V, but the Type F -IIs that I have tried explode when I solve them. I prefer the Guhong. It hardly pops and if it does, it's just an edge piece that sort of pokes out and can be nudged back in without too much re gripping and stuff. The links I have put in are from the place i would recommend. The have free (but not too speedy) shipping and great prices.


----------



## hydrotonics (Mar 10, 2011)

What is a memory mod? Also would you recommend lubing the cube right away or wait a little while?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 10, 2011)

theace said:


> I don't really have an Alpha - V, but the Type F -IIs that I have tried explode when I solve them. I prefer the Guhong. It hardly pops and if it does, it's just an edge piece that sort of pokes out and can be nudged back in without too much re gripping and stuff. The links I have put in are from the place i would recommend. The have free (but not too speedy) shipping and great prices.


Turn more accurate (just kiddin) my blue type F Is wonderful had it for over a year now. (It "died" like 6 months ago but it is now a zombie or something)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2011)

hydrotonics said:


> What is a memory mod? Also would you recommend lubing the cube right away or wait a little while?


 
A "memory" mod is just what it is. It's called that because of the HaiYan Memory cube. The Haiyan memory cube is an AV, but with rounded corners.
A Haiyan Memory sells for about 25 (Before I left cubing), which is way more than just an AV.

As for lubing, I would say that it doesn't matter.

But in my opinion, having a DIY or a storebought wouldn't matter at this point. Using a DIY gives you a short burst in time, but only once. I suggest you save it for later. But I'm not going to tell you how to live your life.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

Top three cubes-

Guhong - Amazing after lubed and tensioned

F-II - Amazing after gluing caps

Alpha V - Amazing after doing Memory mod


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

Where do you live? Buy from a shop that has fastest shipping. If you live in US buy from CubeDepot which is from Either NY or NJ (Not sure, but around that area) and SpeedCubeShop which is in California.


----------



## devoblue (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the LingYun warrants consideration as a top cube also, it just lives in the shadow of the GuHong and compared to the FII or AV feels a lot like the GuHong. I think it is also better than the FII, and is clearly top 4.

A broken in AV rates as a top 4 cube even without the memory mod.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

devoblue said:


> I think the LingYun warrants consideration as a top cube also, it just lives in the shadow of the GuHong and compared to the FII or AV feels a lot like the GuHong. I think it is also better than the FII, and is clearly top 4.
> 
> A broken in AV rates as a top 4 cube even without the memory mod.


 
I thought about lingyun, but I haven't felt one =[


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Where do you live? Buy from a shop that has fastest shipping. If you live in US buy from CubeDepot which is from Either NY or NJ (Not sure, but around that area) and SpeedCubeShop which is in California.


www.puzzleaddictions.com and www.speedcubingstore.webs.com
In Colorado and Illinois. 


collinbxyz said:


> Top three cubes-
> 
> Guhong - Amazing after lubed and tensioned
> 
> ...


 
In your opinion, be reminded that these are not everyone's top three.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 11, 2011)

If you have the money, buy both ( or all three including the FII) and see which is best for you.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't really like the F(II) as much. It's a great cube, I just prefer my GuHong, LingYun, and Alpha V. Then again, unlike the Alpha V and LingYun, which have popping problems, it's only popped on me once and I've had it for months now.

Whichever cube you DO get, you will definitely be satisfied.


----------



## theace (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Turn more accurate



I know D:

Gotta practicepracticepracticepracticepractice!


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm getting my alpha 5 DIY in a few weeks. My first DIY cube, from the research I've done it seems like a great cube.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 13, 2011)

If you average more than a minute there is absolutely no reason to get a DIY. No reason at all.

And the Alpha V is a fantastic cube after the memory mod. It pops a bit more than I'd like but still a great cube.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Mar 13, 2011)

You should have no reason to buy a DIY cube. I normally use a GuHong and average about 17, but I can still manage to average 18 with a Rubik's brand (that has been lubed). Cubes don't make too much of a difference to your times, especially at your level.


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 13, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> You should have no reason to buy a DIY cube. I normally use a GuHong and average about 17, but I can still manage to average 18 with a Rubik's brand (that has been lubed). Cubes don't make too much of a difference to your times, especially at your level.


 
diy cubes do make a huge difference in 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 cubes if you a switching from a rubiks brand


----------



## Godmil (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicer to turn, so more enjoyable to solve.
Less lock ups, so less frustrating.
Accommodates finger tricks so you are less likely to be learning bad habits.
It's fun getting new cubes and seeing how they feel and compare to others.

There are just 4 reasons to get a new cube. So please, none of this 'no reason' rubbish.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 13, 2011)

Seconded. I would NEVER reccomend a rubik's 4x4 (and ESPECIALLY a 5x5) to people, simply because it's not good for your hands. You shouldn't have to strain to turn pieces...this is bad./
Yes, there is a reason to be getting a DIY that you can grow with.


----------

